# Bianchi Vintage TT Funny Bike



## armstrong (Jul 9, 2013)

Licking my wounds a bit here. Wasn't fast enough to pick this up which was sold locally within the hour. So how collectible are things like this? I can't say I see this for sale every day.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Steel and "Pantani" paint job doesn't quite add up. If original I think It's an intro level TT bike from 1999.


----------

